# Thiago Motta vs Busquets



## Torros (18 Dicembre 2015)

Non ho mai ben capito perché Thiago Motta venga considerato uno scarsone, mentre Busquetz che è la sua copia più scarsa(meno visione di gioco, meno tiro, quasi 0 lancio lungo) viene considerato un top.


----------



## BB7 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Busquets è molto più forte di scarsone Motta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2015)

Fase 1: clicco sulla finestra di Chrome, in alto, che riporta Milan World.
Fase 2: clicco su nuovi messaggi.
Fase 3: scorgo il topic Thiago Motta vs Busquets aperto da Torros.
Fase 4: penso: l'opinione comune vuole Buquets forte e Motta scarso o per lo meno Motta più scarso di Busquets quindi sicuramente Torros ha aperto il topic per dire che Motta è più forte di Busquets.
Fase 5: entro e vedo che è effettivamente come ho pensato nella fase 4. 

Senza offesa, eh.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo la carriera di Motta è stata sempre condizionata da tanti tanti infortuni, altrimenti nel suo ruolo sarebbe stato assolutamente un top. Tra i due sicuramente Thiago è più bravo, però Busquets per maggior fortuna da una punto di vista fisico può sicuramente vantare una carriera più continuativa.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Anche secondo me come picco meglio Motta, ora non si possono confrontare, bisogna rapportarli alla stessa età.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Motta al top sarebbe sicuramente migliore di Busquets che comunque vanta l'aver giocato molti anni a fianco di mostri sacri come Xavi e Iniesta il che, ne ha migliorato ulteriormente la crescita anche se non può essere considerato un top

Posto del fatto che mi fanno schifo entrambi


----------



## kolao95 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fase 3: scorgo il topic Thiago Motta vs Busquets aperto da Torros.
> Fase 4: penso: l'opinione comune vuole Buquets forte e Motta scarso o per lo meno Motta più scarso di Busquets quindi sicuramente Torros ha aperto il topic per dire che Motta è più forte di Busquets.



Te lo giuro, ho pensato la stessa cosa quando ho aperto il topic


----------



## Torros (18 Dicembre 2015)

Motta è più forte dello spagnolo in ogni aspetto.
Ha piedi migliori sia nel lancio lungo che nei passaggi corti, più tiro, più inserimenti e capacità di farsi valere in zona gol. Sono allo stesso livello solo in interdizione, per il resto Busquets al Barca fa solo passaggi di due metri. Veramente non riesco proprio a capire in base a cosa Busquets (importante nel Barca, ma in altre squadre sarebbe inutile o quasi) è un top e Motta è scarso.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2015)

A me sta benissimo che si consideri Busquets migliore!!! Ma Thiago Motta è un giocatore fondamentale per le squadre in cui gioca,un grandissimo metronomo di centrocampo, chi lo considera scarso...beh...


----------



## Mou (18 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo Neymar "non tutto questo campione" e Murillo > Manolas siamo ad un nuovo capitolo della saga Torros 
Motta ha fatto da campione un paio di stagioni in vita sua e poi è tornato ad essere niente più che un discreto giocatore (in Nazionale ha sempre fatto piangere tra l'altro). Busquets da anni è pedina fondamentale nel centrocampo più forte del mondo.


----------



## Torros (18 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dopo Neymar "non tutto questo campione" e Murillo > Manolas siamo ad un nuovo capitolo della saga Torros
> Motta ha fatto da campione un paio di stagioni in vita sua e poi è tornato ad essere niente più che un discreto giocatore (in Nazionale ha sempre fatto piangere tra l'altro). Busquets da anni è pedina fondamentale nel centrocampo più forte del mondo.


E il Barca che fa sembrare forte Busquets non il contrario, in nazionale il titolare è sempre Xabi Alonso. Motta è ancora al top, infatti gioca nel Psg, squadra nota per avere disponibilità finanziarie pressoché illimitate, che quindi se Motta fosse veramente inadatto lo avrebbe già scaricato e invece se lo sono tenuti stretto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2015)

Però, però, devo dire la verità: nonostante la provocazione iniziale sono parzialmente d'accordo con Torros  Non sono propenso a definire Motta più forte di Busquets, però sono nella schiera degli estimatori di Motta, che ritengo un giocatore molto sottovalutato e davvero forte.

Ps: le prestazioni in nazionale non fanno testo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Dicembre 2015)

Busquets insieme a Valdes e ad altre pippe catalane che sono state preferite nel corso degli anni a giocatori immensi come Yaya Tourè sono uno dei motivi per cui il Barcellona non fa un triplete ogni anno.

Giocatore normalissimo che sta lì solamente per le sue origini, d'altronde si sa che al Barça devono sempre avere un certo numero di catalani in squadra. 

Io ho diversi amici francesi e sono tutti sempre molto contenti di Motta, a me non è mai piaciuto e lo odio dopo la finale dell'Europeo. Però gli va riconosciuto che ovunque è stato, ha sempre lasciato un grande ricordo di sé.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Dicembre 2015)

Motta ha un ottima tecnica, buona visione di gioco, detta i tempi. Insomma al top era un bel centrocampista, ad avercelo di questi tempi. Ma chi dice che bousquets sia scarso è meglio che si dia all'ippica.


----------



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2015)

Non mi sta molto simpatico, ma Bousquets insieme a Matic è il miglior mediano difensivo in circolazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Motta ha un ottima tecnica, buona visione di gioco, detta i tempi. Insomma al top era un bel centrocampista, ad avercelo di questi tempi. Ma chi dice che bousquets sia scarso è meglio che si dia all'ippica.


Esatto, un po' di misura. Motta è forte e probabilmente ai livelli dello spagnolo, di conseguenza Busquets non può essere scarso.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Busquets è uno dei giocatori più odiosi, ma anche più sottovalutati dagli appassionati degli ultimi anni. Non è che, con la concorrenza e le possibilità economiche che ha il Barcellona e l'abbondanza che ha la Spagna, uno può diventare un punto fermo e inammovibile per puro caso o per raccomandazione.
Come ha detto un allenatore (forse Guardiola, ma potrei sbagliarmi) di lui, "ci sono giocatori che giocano a 2 tocchi o giocatori che giocano a un tocco. Busquets gioca a mezzo tocco".
Motta al 100% non è lontano da lui. Forse messo nelle sue condizioni (club e nazionale che funzionano come un orologio) e senza infortuni, avrebbe potuto essere alla pari con lo spagnolo.
Dovendo fare un bilancio provvisorio, vedrei Busquets comunque in vantaggio...


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2015)

Il miglior Thiago Mott è stato più forte del miglior Busquets. Peccato solo che il miglior Motta sia durato 2-3 anni, mentre Busquets è ancora forte.


----------



## Torros (18 Dicembre 2015)

Non riesco a capire dove stia il calo di Motta? contro il Real Madrid ha dato lezioni calcio a Modric e Kroos. 
Busquets è un ottimo giocatore nel Barca, perché ha buona intelligenza tattica e interdizione, ma appunto nel barca, in altre squadre sarebbe meno essenziale. Non ricordo aver mai visto Busquets verticalizzare in carriera.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire dove stia il calo di Motta? contro il Real Madrid ha dato lezioni calcio a Modric e Kroos.
> Busquets è un ottimo giocatore nel Barca, perché ha buona intelligenza tattica e interdizione, ma appunto nel barca, in altre squadre sarebbe meno essenziale. Non ricordo aver mai visto Busquets verticalizzare in carriera.



Perché probabilmente nemmeno hai visto una partita intera sua. Le fa, altro che. Ripeto chi pensa che sia un giocatore mediocre, e poco tecnico, è fuori strada.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Dicembre 2015)

Per una volta spezzo una lancia per Torros, Motta è stato (ora è in fase calante) un giocatore veramente fantastico, una delle vere anime dell'Inter Mourinhana, solo che è molto antipatico.


Ma raga il giocatore Motta non si discute, Busquets è un giocatore comunque molto importante ma mi piacerebbe vederlo decontestualizzato, chiedere al ''fenomeno'' Pedrito per informazioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2016)

Un cesso Motta.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2016)

Motta da giovane era una forza della natura, al Barcellona aveva fatto intravedere un grande talento ma i problemi fisici l'hanno limitato e andando al Genoa è risorto. Faceva tutto: interdizione, impostazione e tanti gol. All'Inter con Samuel e Milito formava un asse centrale straordinario ed è stato fondamentale per il triplete, al PSG passano tanti campioni strapagati ma alla fine della fiera lui gioca sempre ed è sempre tra i migliori.

A me all'Inter e in Nazionale stava antipatico, ma non lo definirei inferiore a Busquets (ragazzo giusto al posto giusto nel momento giusto)


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2016)

qua ti do ragione, thiago motta per me è superiore a busquets in tutti i fondamentali, l'unico problema è che col passare degli anni è diventato una lumaca


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Marzo 2016)

La butto lì........ma riproporre TM e Verratti insieme in nazionale? Mi sembra che funzionino bene...oppure deve per forza giocare quel morto di Pirlo? 
Ma perché sempre sta logica del cacchio del "gruppo"?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La butto lì........ma riproporre TM e Verratti insieme in nazionale? Mi sembra che funzionino bene...oppure deve per forza giocare quel morto di Pirlo?
> Ma perché sempre sta logica del cacchio del "gruppo"?



marchisio in quel ruolo per ora va bene, magari portarlo come riserva non sarebbe malaccio..per me marchisio verratti deve essere il centrocampo se giochiamo a 3 con florenzi, io t.motta lo porterei perchè è un giocatore di sostanza e noi di italiani di quel tipo non ne abbiamo


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> marchisio in quel ruolo per ora va bene, magari portarlo come riserva non sarebbe malaccio..per me marchisio verratti deve essere il centrocampo se giochiamo a 3 con florenzi, io t.motta lo porterei perchè è un giocatore di sostanza e noi di italiani di quel tipo non ne abbiamo



Sarebbe scandaloso se rimanesse a casa uno come Motta, a 34 anni ancora gioca ad altissimi livelli e lo fa con una regolarità imbarazzante.
C'è da considerare che si gioca in Francia e lui ci gioca da parecchi anni, si lascia a casa gente come Bertolacci o Montolivo e dalla panchina e all'occorrenza da titolare può giocare lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> marchisio in quel ruolo per ora va bene, magari portarlo come riserva non sarebbe malaccio..per me marchisio verratti deve essere il centrocampo se giochiamo a 3 con florenzi, io t.motta lo porterei perchè è un giocatore di sostanza e noi di italiani di quel tipo non ne abbiamo



Marchisio-Motta-Verratti, Florenzi dietro che c'è bisogno. (e non vale comunque questi 3)


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Marchisio-Motta-Verratti, Florenzi dietro che c'è bisogno. (e non vale comunque questi 3)



con darmian a sinistra??


----------



## DannySa (11 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Marchisio-Motta-Verratti, Florenzi dietro che c'è bisogno. (e non vale comunque questi 3)



Mi piace assai messa così, con giocatori del genere non andresti in difficoltà in nessun match di champions attualmente, parlo di pressing avversario e controllo della palla, una cosa che De Rossi e Pirlo facevano ma in modo diverso e abbastanza male negli ultimi anni.
Florenzi lo lascerei anch'io come terzino destro, può giocare come centrocampista aggiunto e farsi la fascia, a sinistra Darmian con Antonelli riserva.
Davanti Bonaventura- ? - Berardi.
Tra le riserve chiamerei senz'altro Jorginho, Insigne, Romagnoli e Bernardeschi (probabilmente ci finirà pure El Shaarawy), davanti probabilmente Zaza che è imprevedibile come pochi.
Bella squadra, per noi è un torneo di transizione quindi, per come la vedo io, sarà importante chiamare (anche se magari vedono poco il campo) più giovani possibili che hanno già fatto un anno con molte partite in A.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi piace assai messa così, con giocatori del genere non andresti in difficoltà in nessun match di champions attualmente, parlo di pressing avversario e controllo della palla, una cosa che De Rossi e Pirlo facevano ma in modo diverso e abbastanza male negli ultimi anni.
> Florenzi lo lascerei anch'io come terzino destro, può giocare come centrocampista aggiunto e farsi la fascia, a sinistra Darmian con Antonelli riserva.
> Davanti Bonaventura- ? - Berardi.
> Tra le riserve chiamerei senz'altro Jorginho, Insigne, Romagnoli e Bernardeschi (probabilmente ci finirà pure El Shaarawy), davanti probabilmente Zaza che è imprevedibile come pochi.
> Bella squadra, per noi è un torneo di transizione quindi, per come la vedo io, sarà importante chiamare (anche se magari vedono poco il campo) più giovani possibili che hanno già fatto un anno con molte partite in A.



Infatti gli unici due problemi sono che può giocare solo uno tra Insigne e Bonaventura e soprattutto il blocco di difesa che ormai gioca solo a 3 e che va in difficoltà (sì Chiellini, sto pensando a te).

Infatti secondo me giocherà con un 3-5-2/3-4-3.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti secondo me giocherà con un 3-5-2/3-4-3.



Ormai è orientato sul 442, il ballottaggio a sinistra sarà tra ElShaarawy e Bonaventura, Insigne farà la seconda punta visto la condizione di Eder, in mezzo Marchisio e Verratti, a destra Florenzi.

Dietro se Barzagli sta bene andiamo via tranquilli Darmian Barzagli Bonucci Antonelli

Il grosso problema è la prima punta, boooh, penso e spero che alla fine sarà Zaza


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ormai è orientato sul 442, il ballottaggio a sinistra sarà tra ElShaarawy e Bonaventura, Insigne farà la seconda punta visto la condizione di Eder, in mezzo Marchisio e Verratti, a destra Florenzi.
> 
> Dietro se Barzagli sta bene andiamo via tranquilli Darmian Barzagli Bonucci Antonelli
> 
> Il grosso problema è la prima punta, boooh, penso e spero che alla fine sarà Zaza



Una nazionale decisamente mediocre, che tristezza pensare a come eravamo 15 anni fa (confrontate la rosa del 98-2002 a questa, è desolante).


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2016)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Una nazionale decisamente mediocre, che tristezza pensare a come eravamo 15 anni fa (confrontate la rosa del 98-2002 a questa, è desolante).



E' l'attacco ad essere scadente, per il resto secondo me siamo forti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' l'attacco ad essere scadente, per il resto secondo me siamo forti.



concordo, manca sinceramente un elemento più fresco in difesa ma quello può essere romagnoli e uno con più esperienza in mezzo al campo uno di grande forza e quello può essere t.motta ma all'attacco purtroppo stiamo davvero male male..


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ormai è orientato sul 442, il ballottaggio a sinistra sarà tra ElShaarawy e Bonaventura, Insigne farà la seconda punta visto la condizione di Eder, in mezzo Marchisio e Verratti, a destra Florenzi.
> 
> Dietro se Barzagli sta bene andiamo via tranquilli Darmian Barzagli Bonucci Antonelli
> 
> Il grosso problema è la prima punta, boooh, penso e spero che alla fine sarà Zaza



la fa pelle nella testa di conte, zaza lo usa a partita in corso..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la fa pelle nella testa di conte, zaza lo usa a partita in corso..



Mi son quasi messo a piangere dopo la doppietta di oggi, non poteva continuare a fare schifo?


----------

